# can you get a yeast infection here ??



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Ok I was wondering if you can get a yeast infection or a rash due to yeast, under your breasts. I have one under my left breast and it itches a lot. I wash there everyday and use powder , but it still itches. I actually started using creams for vaginal yeast infections, like monistat, under there., and it has helped with the itchiness, but the redness is still there. Has anyone ever had this ?? Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

jeanneI never had this but my grandmother did. Yes, it is a yeast like infection. She used an antifungal cream and I believe it helped...Sorry I can't be more specific...but yes!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I believe you can get such an infection in any warm, moist area. Maybe Kmottus can help here?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think you can get a yeast infection anywhere, but as shadow said, a warm, moist area is more condusive to it growing.My boyfriend had a weird skin irritation on his hands at one point, and dr. thought him that might be a yeast infection!







I think he used hydrocortisone cream to clear it up.


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

My grandmother gets those as well. She didn't want to tell anyone the first time it happened because she was afraid we'd take her to the doctor and have her breasts cut off (she was very scared of it). We tried the Gold Bond powder and cream and that seemed to clear it up.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi all,My husband gets a rash under his arms--the dermatologist said it was candida. He uses a cream called Lotrisone (which is a cortisone and an antifungal together). So far, this has worked, but I hate to say it does come back periodically. I'm real curious to know how many places yeast can be.Tania


----------

